# Notebook & Debian Installation



## Shooter2k (1. August 2005)

Hallöchen ,

ich bin gerade dabei linux debian auf meinen notebook zu installieren und schon bei der Netzwerk-Treibererkennung gibt es probs  . Es geht hauptsächlich um die interne 10er Netzwerkkarte . Debian bietet mir eine Liste voller Ethernet Netzwerktreiber an. Meine Karte ist in der liste nicht aufgeführt, also schränke ich mich auf Intel ein , aber alle Intel treiber möchten einen zusätzlichen parameter von den ich keine ahnung habe.Dann habe  ich habe mit Knoppix gebootet 3.7 aber auch knoppix meinte zu mir , dass er die Ethernet karte nicht finden kann. Was kann ich tun ? Ich weis ja auch , dass bei linux nicht immer alles ast rein funktioniert, also was treiber angeht. Was sollte ich nun eurer meinung nach am besten tun ? Suse nehmen ? 


danke 

mfg henry


----------



## Andreas Späth (1. August 2005)

Suse muss nicht sein.
Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das oftmals die Realtek Treiber sehr gut bei den meisten unbekannten Karten funktionieren, probier das mal aus.

Oder wenn Windows vorhanden ist, schau mal als was Windows deine Netzwerkkarte erkannt hat


----------



## Dr Dau (1. August 2005)

Hallo!

Evtl. könnte es auch nicht schaden die Karte mal mit einem NE2000 kompatiblen Treiber zu testen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. August 2005)

Ich kann meinen beiden Vorrednern nur zustimmen.
Suse zu nehmen bringt wohl keinen grossen Unterschied.
Die Treiber sind im Kernel enthalten, und der unterscheidet sich zwischen den Distributionen nur minimal (andere Versionsnummer, Distributoren-Patches)
Also entweder, wie DJ Teac vorgeschlagen hat, mal den allseits beliebten RealTek-Treiber probieren oder, wie Dr Dau vorgeschlagen hat, den NE2000-Treiber waehlen.

Das kleine Shell-Command *lspci* kann Dir auch recht genaue Auskunft darueber geben was sich so in Deinem Rechner befindet. In der Regel wird dabei auch der Chipsatz genannt. Dies sollte dann auch bei der Wahl des richtigen Treibers helfen.


----------



## Shooter2k (1. August 2005)

Herzlichen Dank für die kompetenten ratschläge. Ich werde mir SuSE ab jetzt aus den Kopf schlagen. Und probiere einfach mal die sachen aus, die ihr mir vorgeschlagen habt. 

Danke
mfg
Henry


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. August 2005)

Viel Erfolg, ich denke, dass kann ich im Namen aller hier sagen.

Falls irgendwelche Fragen auftauchen sollten, und davon ist auszugehen, weisst Du ja wo Du um Hilfe rufen kannst.


----------



## Shooter2k (1. August 2005)

OK hmm so ganz geht das wohl doch nicht ;( . 
Also ich habe die Debian Netinstall und wenn ich mit ihr boote dann will debian die hardware erkennen. Die wichtigste Hardware ist mir die Ethernet Karte  Intern on Board  . Aber egal welche Karte ich aus der angebotenen liste wähle, immer soll ich parameter angeben. Und wenn ich einfach wieder return drücken, dann bekomme ich die meldung, dass er nichts passendes gefunden hat. Sollte man aufgeben ? 

danke
mfg henry


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. August 2005)

Shooter2k hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sollte man aufgeben ?


Nein.

Weisst Du den Hersteller Deiner Netzwerkkarte?
Hast Du die Moeglichkeit an eine Shell zu kommen?


Uebrigens, zu Deinem Signatur-Zitat


> Wer mit dem Strom Schwimmt, erreicht die Quelle nie


fallt mir noch folgendes ein:


> Nur tote Fische schwimmen mit dem Strom.


----------



## Dr Dau (1. August 2005)

Was will das Setup denn für Parameter haben?!
Hmm, zu "Parametern" fällt mir IRQ und I/O ein, kannst Du diese Daten evtl. aus dem Bios erfahren?


----------



## generador (1. August 2005)

Also bei meinem Laptop fragt er auch immer nach den Parametern aber ich drück da immer auch "Enter" und dann funktioniert das problemlos

Probier einfach mal

Welches Laptop hast du denn


----------



## Shooter2k (1. August 2005)

Ich habe das Toshiba Satellite A80-144. Die Netzwerkkarte ist onboard. Mit den irq parametern hast du recht, genau die werden gefragt. Im Bios steht nichts davon. Einfach Enter drücken funktioniert nicht, dann zeigt er mir wieder die liste und meint , dass er nichts gefunden hat. Versuche nun mal unter Windows herrauszufinden ob es irgendwo steht. Als 2. BS habe ich noch Windows installiert auf dem Notebook.

für jeden ratschlag bin ich dankbar
mfg Henry


----------



## Shooter2k (1. August 2005)

Habe nochmals gegoogelt und folgendes gefunden : link 

Und es steht dort : 
 die NIC wird noch nicht von Linux unterstüttz, daher Installation per DVD-Image

per DVD Image ? das ist doch das selbe oder nicht?


----------



## Dr Dau (1. August 2005)

Mit Debian Netinstall wird nur ein Minimum installiert, den Rest holt er sich dann über das Internet/Netzwerk.
Das DVD Image ist die komplette Distribition, die wird dir aber auch nicht viel bringen wenn Du Netzwerkunterstützung haben willst.
Denn wie auf der Seite ja steht, die Karte wird nicht unterstützt.

Was ist denn mit "WLAN  Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless 2200BG"?
Hast Du die bei dir nicht?
Kein W-LAN Router?


----------



## Shooter2k (1. August 2005)

Ich habe leider kein WLAN Netzwerk zuhause  . Aber ich denke ich habe jetzt die lösung zu meinem problem gefunden. Ich muss einfach nur die irq, io herrausfinden und sie dann als parameter angeben, dann wird das schon gehen. Debian zeigt mir außerdem noch ein schönes beispiel dazu an. Nur wo steht die irq & io zu meiner NIC ? 

mfg
Henry


----------



## Dr Dau (1. August 2005)

IRQ und I/O allein wird dir nichts bringen wenn Du kein passenden Treiber hast.
Ich kenne das Notebook ja nicht, aber der Seite nach kann es ja noch nicht soooo alt sein, daher denke ich dass die Karte als PCI Device läuft, in dem Fall wird keine IRQ und I/O vergeben.... ausser dass man evtl. im Bios die Parameter per Hand verteilt.

Du solltest also mal beim Hersteller des Notebooks oder auch der Netzwerkkarte mal gucken ob die einen Linuxtreiber für die Netzwerkkarte anbieten.... aber ich glaube dazu musst Du den Kernel neu kompilieren?!
Dazu können dir andere sicherlich genaueres sagen.

Was für ein Beispiel zeigt dir Debian wo und wofür an?


----------



## Shooter2k (1. August 2005)

Du hattest recht, mit den irq und io funktioniert es nicht. Die IRQ steht im WINDOWX XP GERÄTEMANAGER unter RESSOURCEN. Aber es funktioniert nicht. Jetzt bleibt mir nur noch eins. Hersteller / Linuxtreiber . Sobald ich geschafft habe, dieses problem zu lösen, poste ich hier den treiber bzw die lösung. So kann es ja auch nicht sein, dass junge user wie ich microsoft produkte nehmen müssen, für die kein geld da ist, nur weil der eine Treiber vorhanden ist.

gruß
henry DANKE AN ALLE


----------



## Dr Dau (1. August 2005)

Laut Toshiba gibt es unter "Betriebssystem: Andere" kein Treiber für Linux.
Laut dem Handbuch ist auf dem Board ein "Marvell 8036/8053 On-board LAN" Chip verbaut.
Eine Suche bei Google hat dazu als erstes Ergebnis die Seite von Linux Headquarters ausgegeben.
Dort sind für Kernel 2.6.12-rc1 folgende Einträge als "Partial sync-up to daily snapshot on Tue 2005-02-08 11:00:09" aufgeführt:

```
1179 0001 Marvell 88E8036 Fast Ethernet Controller (Toshiba)
1179 0001 Marvell 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Toshiba)
```
Ich kann mich auch täuschen, aber es lässt einen doch zumindest die Hoffnung nicht verlieren.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. August 2005)

Anhand des Stichwortes Marvell, das Dr Dau geliefert hat, hab ich mal im Kernel geschnueffelt.
Dort gibt es in der Section fuer die GBit-LAN-Karten einen Marvell-Treiber.
Moeglicherweise hilft der ja.


----------



## Dr Dau (2. August 2005)

Typisch. 
Aber hat Sarge nicht noch den 2.4er Kernel gehabt?
Du hast doch mit sicherheit den 2.6er Kernel?!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. August 2005)

Ja, hier im Buero hab ich 2.6.12.3 laufen.
Zuhause noch 2.6.10, da ich mit neueren Kernel-Versionen Probleme mit dem ATI-Treiber hatte. Muss da nochmal schauen, gibt ja wieder neue Kernel und neue ATI-Treiber.

Ich werd mal Kernel 2.4 runterladen und mal reinschauen ob es den Treiber da auch gibt.

Nachtrag: Auch im aktuellen 2.4er Kernel (2.4.31) gibt es den von mir angesprochenen Treiber.


----------



## Dr Dau (2. August 2005)

Hmm, ich denke zwar dass der 2.4.31 Kernel für Sarge zu neu ist, aber er hat ja auch noch nicht gesagt welches Release er überhaupt hat.
Evtl. könnte er ja mal mit der Kanotix Live-CD testen, die hat den 2.6.11.11 Kernel und basiert (wie viele Live-CD's) auf Debian.

[off]
Ich habe gestern eher durch zufall phpdev entdeckt.
phpdev ist ein Paket aus PHP/MySQL/Apache für Windows, es hat also nicht den "unnötigen Ballast" wie XAMPP dabei.
Laut Homepage soll es sogar vom USB-Stick laufen.  
[/off]


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. August 2005)

Der 2.4er Zweig war, und ist, nicht solchen Staendigen Aenderungen unterworfen wie der 2.6er Zweig. Daher gehe ich eigentlich davon aus, dass dieser Treiber schon in frueheren 2.4er Versionen zu finden ist.


----------

